
Billionaire Hedge-Fund Manager Warns a “Revolution” Is Coming - paulpauper
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/04/ray-dalio-capitalism-revolution
======
lacey
Around the time of Occupy Wall Street I was predicting that we would either
see populists start winning elections and/or a violent uprising sometime in
the next couple decades.

I still think we’ll continue headed in that direction until we start to heal
some of the fractures in the US and start to find some common ground and work
toward common benefit rather than strictly towards short-term selfish
interests.

~~~
miluge
Each country will experience what you said, even both sometimes or one being
the cause of the other.

Look at France with the Gilets Jaunes ( uprising ) and the soon to be followed
populists winning the elections ( I sincerely hope not ).

Altho' I don't think capitalism is at cause here but definitely part of the
problem and the solution.

~~~
AndyMcConachie
The term 'populist' used to just mean popular. It was synonomous with
democracy. We've somehow repurposed it to mean something that's closer to
authoritarian and bigoted.

------
Tomte
His linked essay is the real thing, the Vanity Fair article is basically
worthless, except insofar as it provides this link:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-how-capitalism-needs-
refo...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-how-capitalism-needs-reformed-
parts-1-2-ray-dalio/?published=t)

------
the_fonz
Hedges mentioned that when capitalism is in doubt, the panacea "answer" that
often turns into a wedge-issue is whether to replace the previous
socioeconomic order with more fascism or more socialism. Anomie and angst get
channeled into convulsions leading towards yet another civil war along these
lines; dividing-and-conquering on the similar issues and concerns as almost a
century prior. Paraphrasing what someone once said: _history is doomed to
repeat itself about every 90 years._ I feel like we're repeating the late
1920's, to a degree, with growing nationalism and hate directed at
minorities.. which inevitably leads to World War if not civil war.

~~~
grayed-down
Where are you writing from? I should hope it's not from Milwaukee, WI

------
rhn_mk1
...in the USA. The essay is very US-centric, and confuses the economy of the
US with capitalism to the point that it's not clear to me which of the points
apply to capitalism, and which are just a critique of the US system.

~~~
dragonwriter
> The essay is very US-centric, and confuses the economy of the US with
> capitalism to the point that it's not clear to me which of the points apply
> to capitalism, and which are just a critique of the US system.

Well, first off, the US system among the most capitalist, if not the most
capitalist, of the mixed economies of modern developed countries. Any critique
of capitalist relevant at all to the modern world as it exists is naturally
going to be especially applicable to the US and often less applicable to most
other modern “capitalist” economies which are, by and large, mixed economies
with more distance from capitalism than the US.

But second, the essay itself _explicitly_ is not about “capitalism” but about
the specific manner he has seen “capitalism” evolve to work in America.

And, finally, the specific evolutions he points to are all evolutions in the
American mixed economy in the direction of capitalism in the narrow sense,
that is, toward he behavior of the dominant economic system of developed
industrial economies of the late 19th and early 20th centuries against which
the broad evolution to the modern mixed economy throughout the developed world
throughout the 20th century was a reaction.

